
Creative Labs ITC complaint against Android manufactures - protomyth
https://usitc.gov/press_room/news_release/2016/er0505ll587.htm
======
twotavol
Anyone know which patent they are talking about?

~~~
protomyth
I didn't know their was an ITC blog: [http://www.itcblog.com/creative-files-
new-337-complaint-rega...](http://www.itcblog.com/creative-files-
new-337-complaint-regarding-certain-portable-electronic-devices)

U.S. Patent No. 6,928,433 (the ‘433 patent)

